# Some Mallard flocks on the Go Pro



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

What charge I could keep on my old Go pro I got a few nice flocks. This cold November was tough on those little batteries.. It is being retired after this season. If I had a solid battery to catch all the decoying it would of made for some good action through out the week.. oh well , here is what I could catch, enjoy everyone!


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

Battery life in the cold is my biggest complaint on the GoPro. I have missed some great shoots because it would crap out after 25 minutes. Nice work on the editing.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Looks like you had some decent hunts.


----------



## Flightstopper44 (Feb 9, 2013)

Doin work buddy! Looks like your year going great. Go pro worth the money


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

The video sure is HD sharp! Good looking stuff!


----------

